# hello =]



## gliter (Dec 3, 2005)

hey guys =] just wanted to introduce myself, my names gayane' and um lol im addicted to mac =]


----------



## Janice (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Gayane!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Gayane and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## gliter (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks =] i know i will u guys r all amazing.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Glad you joined!


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## User49 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello! I can see you have been here longer than me! thanks for the compliment on my eyes! ;0) You should post some eotd's too! xx


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

